# Ever wondered about Guts or Balls...



## nickj3234 (Mar 9, 2013)

There is a medical distinction. We've all heard about people having guts or balls, but do you really know the difference between them? In an effort to keep you informed, the definitions are listed below: 

GUTS - Is arriving home late after a night out with the boys, being met by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to ask: ''Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?''


BALLS - Is coming home late after a night out with the boys, smelling of perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the ass and having the balls to say: ''You're next, fatty.''


I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats a good one


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

I had both at one time. I had performed the later of the two once. The second time I had performed the first scenario, the third time I was hit over the head with a beer bottle had the broom shoved up my *** and my guts spewed up of my mouth and my balls fell on the floor.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My wife and I have been happily married going on 37 years. Early in our marriage I had a guts and balls scenario. While visiting married friends of ours we both observed that the husband didn't appear to be happy with his wife. During the drive home my wife said to me, Ken doesn't seem to be happy married to Barb. I replied, how can he be? He married a nice girl. No man can be happy married to a nice girl. Looking at me with dagger eyes she replied, really? Then what does that make me? I answered, a good girl.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear said she thought those were two excuses for justifiable homicide


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Three Frenchmen were discussing the definition of _Savoir Faire_. The first one says "If you come home unexpectedly and find your wife in bed with another man and say 'Excuse me.' and leave, that is _Savoir Faire_."

The 2nd one says "Non, Monsieur, If you come home unexpectedly and find your wife in bed with another man and say 'Excuse me. Please continue.' that is _Savoir Faire_."

The third one says, "Non, non, non! If you come home unexpectedly and find your wife in bed with another man and say 'Excuse me. Please continue.' and he *can* continue, *that* mes amis, is _Savoir Faire_.


----------

